# Fall Arrives Early



## GanjaGuru (Sep 16, 2005)

Last night when I went to bed it was summer.
This morning when i woke up the weather screamed Fall.
Although the equinox isn't for another week, Fall has come to The Emerald Triangle.
This a.m. it was the coldest (50F) it's been since April.
Yesterday was another in a string of hot sunny days, to-day it rained for several hours.
Now the important question is: When will the first frosts arrive?
If they don't arrive for another 30 days, I'm safe, all my plants (except maybe 1 slowpoke) will be harvested.

Has Fall weather arrived yet in your neck of the woods?


----------



## adam420 (Sep 16, 2005)

My weather over here sounds the same to where your at. But all my plants (5 of them)  are saftley inside.


----------



## Hick (Sep 16, 2005)

> This a.m. it was the coldest (50F) it's been since April.


  ..hell it's been in the upper 30's here for 3 consecutive mornings. I've been burning a few sticks of aspen to take the chill off.
   I'm _hopin'_ for a little "Indian Summer" in order to finish in style. FALL is definately on it's way.


----------

